# 105 Primer



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

Does anyone know how to remove a 105 primer from a C3?

Thanks,
TN2IC


----------



## 241 (15 Mar 2007)

Do you mean "Does anyone know how to remove a 105 primer from a casing"?


----------



## Shamrock (15 Mar 2007)

Why do you want to know?

Speak into the button.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> Do you mean "Does anyone know how to remove a 105 primer from a casing"?



Augh..that's what I meant ... One of those nights folks.


----------



## 241 (15 Mar 2007)

Ok well I have never done it my self but one of the guys in my unit just made a bell for our mess with one and I believe he said that he set the casing on its base on something solid but with a hole under the primer and used a board of chuck or steel against the blister tube and forced (pounded) it out that way and looking at the casing I have beside me it looks like that would be the way to do it...I think they are just pressed in there when manufactured...


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2007)

There is a special wrench to do that.  It is similar to what you may find on an Angle Grinder, with the two little 'tits' that will fit into the two holes on the Primer.  It is a 'counterclockwise' turn.  If it is an expended casing, and you are positive of that, then you can simply use a hammer and screwdriver/chisel or any metal tool that will fit into one of the holes and with a few (perhaps more) whacks, unscrew it.


----------



## 241 (15 Mar 2007)

Hmm...None of the casings I have here, nor any that I have seen, have a primer like that (not that I have looked that closely. The ones I have here just seem to have a primer that looks like it is just pressed into the casing, the only thing that even resembles a hole of anysort on the primer is the indent left by the firing lock...


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2007)

I took a couple of photos, but found it easier to scan it......Here is a 105 mm Tk Primer (base) showing the two indents where the Primer Wrench would fit into:


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

Wow... thanks Georage. I"ll try that.

Great photos.


----------



## 241 (15 Mar 2007)

Well that is different from what I have in front of me and what buddy at my unit used for the bell, this is what I have in front of me, perhaps it is different between 105mm Howitzer and tank rounds


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2007)

Here is the difference in a Tk Rd Primer and a Cougar Casing:


----------



## 241 (15 Mar 2007)

Ok I was assuming that he was asking about a 105mm Howitzer round in particular as his original post asked how to remove a primer from a c3


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> Ok I was assuming that he was asking about a 105mm Howitzer round in particular as his original post asked how to remove a primer from a c3



Seen....He'll figure it out when he looks at it.    ;D

I am sure I have an old Blank from my C1 days and the primer screwed out also, but I haven't unpacked that one for some time.


----------



## 241 (15 Mar 2007)

Yeah I'm sure he will, I just wasn't sure if maybe you had an old 105 Howitzer casing/primer that was different from what we are using today or something...


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Seen....He'll figure it out when he looks at it.    ;D




Are you sure? I'm a trucker, you know?

 ;D

Thanks again...


----------



## 241 (15 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I'm a trucker, you know?
> 
> ;D
> 
> Thanks again...



Well you will either figure it out or drive over it till it comes out... ;D


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

I know that 5 ton is calling me.   ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Mar 2007)

105mm Tank primers are screw fit, and what George has said is correct.  We use an air impact tool to unscrew them.

105mm Howitzer, whose carts are around 1/3 the size of a Tank cart, have primers which are press fit.  Most ammo compounds which have to deal with 105mm How have a pnumatic punch with a jig to support the cart while the ram pushes out the primer.  There is a brass ring that secures the primer and that is push fit over the primer.  Not too easy to drive it out by hand.


----------

